# 2015 West Branch Spring Outing



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Anyone interested in getting together sometime in May for some fishing and a carry-in meal at an outdoor pavilion?

Its a great time to see old friends, make new ones, eat some good food, and get to know some of the guys you read about here in the forums while fishing. :B

*The date is set for May 30th.*

*We will be using the East (dam) pavilion.*

*[Launch wherever you'd like]*

*We will meet at the east ramp at 7:00 am to meet up, join with nonboaters we have agreed to take with us, and launch.*

Feel free to launch earlier, and elsewhere if you prefer.

*We will meet back at 3:00 to eat at the east ramp pavilion. *

If you are bringing food that needs to be kept cold, make sure to bring enough ice in your coolers to last.

*Post here in this thread if you are interested in attending with the number in your group, this is to gauge food, drink needs.*



*Members Attending/ Number in party/ Food/ Seats available*

.................................................................................................................................................................................

- Ruminator, 2 brothers, "Killer" Baked Beans, possible 1-2 seats
- RedJada + Patty, something smoked/bbq'ed, paper plates
- FISHAHOLIC85,
- Bassbme,
- tilefish,
- jonnythfisherteen2,
- bdawg,
- westbranchbob, beverages
- shomethacrappies, jambalaya, drinks
- Bwana J,
- kevin t,
- heron153,
- Nate167
- Ripley, pasta salad, dogs, buns
- ezbite,
- whjr15,
- Jose',
- gsherbs
- JLive4fishn,
- walleyehunter, potato salad, mac salad
- Jon Yenulonis + 1, our chips and a couple different salsas, snack bowls
- paulhsbr+daughter,
- Overwatchmike,
- kx36594 +wife,
- rustyhooks,
- snag, dessert, goodies for the younger crowd
- cmiller + 1, and 2-3 possible open seats




__________________


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

We would be interested Jim. We have something else going on there on the free fishing weekend. Then NY fishing the following weekend. Then lake Erie walleye on the 23rd, LOL.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Sounds like fun to me... I'd be in


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Just a heads up. Bad Bass Champs is having a tournament out there on the 17th of May. That's a Sunday.


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

Count me in. The last one was a good time and met some good people. Hopefully Ranger Julie will make an appearance.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

That last one was pretty cool and I enjoyed myself for the short time I was there, I was smashing on the fish, really good. Definitely down for another.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm interested! Maybe someone can show me how to catch those elusive WB crappie and walleye while I'm there!

Really every fish seems to elude me there except the catfish and that monster carp I got by the dam.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm in if I can get the time off work, especially since it's my home lake.


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

I will b in for that haven't fished west branch much so would love to meet people who know the lake


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Haven't fished West Branch in over 20 years, if at all possible I'd love to attend.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Bassbme for the heads up. I know getting a good date in May can be a challenge from years past.

How big is the field for that?


----------



## kevin t (Apr 5, 2014)

Hopefully the ice will be off by then...and NO flooding!!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Ruminator, hard to say. I fished Bad Bass Champs last year and my guess is that the average field was somewhere in the vicinity of 60 boats. This year Team Bass Xtreme has a northeast Ohio division so the number of people fishing Bad Bass Champs may be lower. I know of two teams that fished Bad Bass Champs last year, that will be fishing the Xtreme series instead. But I'd assume at least 60 teams will be fishing West Branch that day. 

They'll be using the Rock Spring Rd ramp. Which I think is a great idea for the time of the year it will be. Anyone that has used the east boat ramp knows how that ramp can be when there is a strong north or northwest wind. 

Anyhow... that's the only information I have.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I would be interested.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh, and I should say I'd be interested, depending on which day, and what the weather ends up being on said day. 

Adding, depending on weather, I'm open for any day other than the 17th. I may be fishing that tournament that day.


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

I would also be interested depending on day


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

*If you are interested in coming, please include in your post any dates that you cannot attend.*


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Figuring it would be on a Saturday. May 2nd, 9th and the 23rd don't work for us.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for condensing it Patrick. !%

I'm in Chicago for the weekend of the 14th myself.

But if that weekend works out best for the most, then that would be it. Obviously I prefer to have it a weekend I can attend, but its not about me.


----------



## Jon Yenulonis (Feb 9, 2014)

I could probably "force myself" to show up. Especially since I'm only five minutes away...

So far, any Saturday that doesn't rain in May, will work for me.

I guess it would be nice to meet a couple of you characters anyways. 

It's gonna be fun!

Jon


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

I'm in 
but can't do Memorial Day weekend - May 22nd, 23rd, 24th, 25th.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

The last week of may is fine. Seniors get out early that week, the last day for me is the 26th of may.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im in unless its mothers day weekend (the 9th) relay for life in warren and im going to be tired from walking 24 straight hours


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

"walking 24 straight hours " 

Sheesh Tom! I wish I were 22 again! 

*- We are looking at Saturdays.* !%


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

I will be available, and hope to be part of the fun.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Ruminator said:


> "walking 24 straight hours "
> 
> Sheesh Tom! I wish I were 22 again!
> 
> *- We are looking at Saturdays.* !%


it'll only be my 6th year of doing it


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

ezbite said:


> it'll only be my 6th year of doing it


 It's Amazing what EZ does when not fishing/hunting, etc... I think most of you would be blown away. 

As far as the OGF outing, looking like May 30th might work? Or even June 6th?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

*May 30th* for the date looks good.

As of now there are roughly 16-17 who would like to come, *plus any people you want to bring. *

More may yet also post to increase our number.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

As of now the 30th looks ok for me.


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

Would like to attend but daughter graduates on the 30th of May.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2015)

Count me in. If nothing comes up.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I'd definitely be game, but I'll have to check with the old lady... I _think_ the 30th is her sister's wedding, and I don't think missing that would go over too well!


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

I would definitely like to join you all. What can I bring? I assume we're doing a cook out and such?


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

So what is the date for the party? New this year.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Is May 30th the date? If so, we will be there. Now what food dish to bring....


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

*May 30th seems to work for most at this point so we'll go with that date. *

*Post here how many are in your party, and what you'd like to bring.*

Look at page 1, the first post- I'll keep updating it with a list of those coming and what they will be bringing from their posts here.

*Also, if you are a boater and would like to take out a non-boater, post here how many seats you are offering and I'll include that also in the original post. 

Make all such arrangements with pms between boaters and non-boaters.*

Keep checking back at the first post and the last ones to watch how it develops.

I'll try to get started on the first post tomorrow sometime after I get back from ice fishing. !%


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I will bring a big pan of baked beans (my recipe).

Not sure yet if I have any open seats.


----------



## JLive4fishn (Jun 3, 2014)

30th ...lets party


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

i'm in sounds like a great time not sure what i'll bring. would also like to go out in a boat if there is any open seats will throw in some money for gas. Larry


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

The two us will be there Jim. Think we will bring something smoked/bbq'ed to go with your baked beans. I also 4 (I think 8 quart) Chafers with fuel to offer for use if needed. Well, three accually I will be using one.


----------



## Jon Yenulonis (Feb 9, 2014)

As of right now, May 30th looks good for me. However, you never know when a wedding, funeral or grad party may pop up. 

I can certainly bring something. 

Anyone like Mexican food? My wife and I are part owners of a local Mexican Restaurant. Maybe I can have the boys make up some Tacos, or Enchiladas or even just Chips and a couple types of Salsa.

Sounds like it's gonna be a good time!

Now, bring on the warm weather...

Jon


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

I'd love to come never met any of you guys and would like to gonna check my work schedule
Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Jon Yenulonis, that's an awesome offer! Thank-you, bring whatever you'd like.

One suggestion- don't make it hard on yourself. Better if possible to make it somewhat simple. !%


----------



## paulhsbr (Apr 16, 2013)

I would love to meet you all in person. I will be going with my best fishing partner, my 8 years old daughter!


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm going to try to make it. A lot depends on my crazy work schedule.


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

My wife and I are in....became big fans of West Branch last year and it would be nice to put some faces with names...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

May 30 sounds great. Same place like last time right?


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> May 30 sounds great. Same place like last time right?


 Are you talking about the east ramp area?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I think, I wasnt sure where we were.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I've added some new details to the original post, check them out.

Please post here what you will bring to eat or shoot me a pm. 



Jonny, yes the same place as the last time.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Ruminator said:


> I've added some new details to the original post, check them out.
> 
> Please post here what you will bring to eat or shoot me a pm.
> 
> Jonny, yes the same place as the last time.


 Looks like about 30 so far, still room for many more. Going to need more food, chips, tater salad, mac salad, meat, samwitches, etc... What ever is easy for you. Also will need paper plates, napkins and plastic utensils. :B


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

Count me in also! Bwana j and i will probably be fishing together. 
Do we have a date yet?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

have we set a date yet? i work saturdays and the quicker i put in for the day off the more likely iam to get it, first come first serve..


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

I saw May 30th somewhere......


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Overwatchmike said:


> I saw May 30th somewhere......


so did i but nobody made it concrete yet.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Check out post #1 in this thread for new updates now and then. I've posted it there. Yes, its May 30th.

stay tuned.... I'm working on something very cool if I can pull it off!


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

hey Ruminator i will be bringing some tater salad, mac salad and some paper plates. looking forward to meeting everyone and doing some fishing.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

The 30th sounds good to me. Now I just hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim, put us down for paper plates as well.


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

May 30th works for me I will bring my jambalaya and drinks and I will have another boater with me


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I, ll bring some desert type, and goodies for the younger crowd.


----------



## Jon Yenulonis (Feb 9, 2014)

I am planning on attending with a fishing partner, most likely someone else from this site.

And I will most probably be bringing some of our chips and a couple different salsas, along with snack bowls for them.

It's gonna be fun...

Jon


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm in for May 30th, Snag you bringing the boat? I'll pitch in with some beverages.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Its great to see you posting about what you are going to bring in the way of food & drink. I've updated my Op on the first page to this point. :B

*"Going to need more food- chips, meat, sandwiches, etc... Whatever is easy for you. Also will need paper plates, napkins and plastic utensils."*
- I couldn't have said it better myself Patrick. [with minor editing] 

Hot dogs and buns go well if someone can bring them and cook them however you prefer.

Suggestions for food:

- cups, plastic silverware, napkins, paper towels
- condiments needed
- meats, cheese
- veggies & dip
- homemade jerky
- bottled water
- a dessert: maybe homemade cake, pie, cookies, etc.

- anything else good you have in mind- smoked salmon, etc. 

*** Guys its time for us to knock out the rest of our food menu that everyone is bringing so I can focus on trying to put together something I want to try to accomplish for everyone.

(Shhh!) I just hope it comes together...

*If you haven't yet posted what food you are bringing, and how many will be in your group, please post as soon as possible.*
.

.


----------



## kayakist (Mar 14, 2015)

My wife and I will try to make it with casserole or salad. We've usually got something else going that weekend with a bunch of camping families / friends. Used to be for the whole 3-4 day weekend but nowadays just one day - don't yet know which one it will be...Sat / Sun ??? Thanks


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Is May 30th the firm date now?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes, Kagee it is. Thinking of coming?

Check out all the details on page 1, first post of this thread. :B


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

I posted earlier that I have 3 chafer pans with fuel to offer for use if anyone needed something to keep food warm. Ruminator asked if I would post a photo so everyone knows what I'm talking about. This isn't exactly what I have but you get the idea. I believe mine are 8 quart.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

I can bring some plates, cups, plasticware, pasta salad, burgers, dogs, buns and soda. 

Redjada what are going to smoke? 

Anybody else smoking meat? Depending on how close you live and when your planning on doing the smoking I can drop some off. Instead of doing dogs and burgers.

Are the carp people still coming? I would like to fish for carp. What do I bring for gear and bait?


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Ripley said:


> I can bring some plates, cups, plasticware, pasta salad, burgers, dogs, buns and soda.
> 
> Redjada what are going to smoke?
> 
> ...


 Hey Ripley, been a long time. It will be nice to see you again. I'm going to do pulled pork. Should have enough for 30-40 servings I'm guessing. 

I plan on dedicating a rod for carp. Pattie got a good one yesterday. you'll want to use a rod in the medium area with 10 lb test or braid. A light to med rod is a lot of fun with carp. Corn is my goto bait for carp. But Pattie got hers on a night crawler, guess he was hungry. 

Also, the warming pans can also be used of cold foods, just use ice in the bottom. I also have a 70qt cooler I can bring for drinks is needed.

As for paper plates, I have 10,000 yes 10,000 paper plates in my garage. . So I'll bring the paper plates if you dont mind. LOL


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

Redjada it will be nice to see you and pattie again! I keep trying to fish more but it seems about half dozen times a year is about it. And since I get skunked or one fish doesn't make a report, I just read on here and wish. I did get a boat but it needed gutted and all the wood replaced. Its not done yet and it needs a motor. 

Pm me with where(your not that far) and when to meet and ill drop off some pork. If you don't mind smokin a few extra pounds.

anybody else smokin meat/fish? That don't mind doing some more for this meet n greet fest.

Feel free to pm me.

my smoker has been dead for couple of years or I'd gladly smoke some. Thinking about a small smoke house or maybe an old refrigerator. Homebuilt!


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Time to wake this up. Only a few weeks out. The wife went shopping and I will be doing smoked pulled pork and provide the buns to boot as well as paper plates for all. Who is still in???


----------



## Jon Yenulonis (Feb 9, 2014)

RedJada said:


> Time to wake this up. Only a few weeks out. The wife went shopping and I will be doing smoked pulled pork and provide the buns to boot as well as paper plates for all. Who is still in???


It's still on my calender, especially after reading the above post!

And it looks like 10XSHTR will be tagging along in my boat with me.

I'll bring some fresh chips and salsa.

I think we all need to join hands and hope for good weather!

Jon


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

You're right Pat. I'll be posting more here as we get closer to the end of the month.
I'm still working on a great idea for it too.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Probably didnt see it but what time will it all start?


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

It looks like I'll be able to make it along with the kids, but cannot be a definite until I get my work schedule which is only a week in advance.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Probably didnt see it but what time will it all start?


 Meeting at 7am for the boat people that have offered rides. Meeting at 3pm for lunch. Wife and I will probably be there around 1ish if not sooner for some shore fishing and BS'ing before eating time.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

What time are the shorefishers meeting and where?

also is there anything else I could bring?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

RedJada said:


> Meeting at 7am for the boat people that have offered rides. Meeting at 3pm for lunch. Wife and I will probably be there around 1ish if not sooner for some shore fishing and BS'ing before eating time.


Have I finally quoted a post? YES!!
Anyway, its a shame I can't swim, else id join someone to fish on a boat. But for some reason I was allowed to fish on a boat years ago. I should point out that contradiction. 
Same place for lunch right?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

*Double post*


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

RedJada said:


> Meeting at 7am for the boat people that have offered rides. Meeting at 3pm for lunch. Wife and I will probably be there around 1ish if not sooner for some shore fishing and BS'ing before eating time.


Have I finally quoted a post? YES!!

Anyway, its a shame I can't swim, else id join someone to fish on a boat. But for some reason I was allowed to fish on a boat years ago. I should point out that contradiction. 

Same place for lunch right?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ah, its a shame I can't swim, else id join someone to fish on a boat. But for some reason I was allowed to fish on a boat years ago. I should point out that contradiction. 

Same place for lunch right?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes, same place for lunch Johnny.

You need to correct that "not swimming thing" this summer! You know though, there will be guys there with extra life jackets you could wear, if that got you permission to go boating.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Overwatchmike, I hope you can make it, its a good time to have with your kids! It also builds respect for you in them.



Ripley said:


> What time are the shorefishers meeting and where?
> 
> also is there anything else I could bring?


Ripley, there's no time or place appointed for shorefishing. Some people will have favorite places to use, others will use the public peer, or walk the docks, etc.

As for what else to bring- condiments for the hot dogs your bringing hasn't been listed.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

*- If you haven't yet posted what food or drink you are bringing, and how many will be in your group, please post as soon as possible -* 
.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Ruminator said:


> You're right Pat. I'll be posting more here as we get closer to the end of the month.
> I'm still working on a great idea for it too.


 Wana give us any clues on this great idea?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

RedJada said:


> Wana give us any clues on this great idea?


Pat, I've just finalized a plan tonight.

Look for an upcoming announcement.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I've found a vender that we will work with to supply us with OGF Gear. We're starting out with window decals.
We are going to offer the original design again. They will be available initially in white and black, additional colors may be possible. 

I'm going to place an order for window decals soon- after I get an idea of how many are initially wanted by everyone.
Once I get the decals, I'll mail them out to everyone.

_If you want any window decals, please post how many, and which color in the Lounge thread like this one._

* (you are not ordering any by responding to the thread, that will happen soon so stay tuned)

Shake is working on the OGF order location now.

* I will have some for sale with me on May 30th, at the West Branch Outing!


----------



## Jon Yenulonis (Feb 9, 2014)

Ruminator said:


> I've found a vender that we will work with to supply us with OGF Gear. We're starting out with window decals.
> We are going to offer the original design again. They will be available initially in white and black, additional colors may be possible.
> 
> I'm going to place an order for window decals soon- after I get an idea of how many are initially wanted by everyone.
> ...


Bring at least one for me at the outing on the 30th. 

Jon


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

_Everyone read my post carefully. I'm not going to regularly search all of the fishing forums for orders. I don't have that kind of time._

*"If you want any window decals, please post how many, and which color in the Lounge thread like this one."*


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Need to kick start this get together, were about 10 days out. Great times with great people. Just stop by and grab a bite if nothing else. Were bringing BBQ pulled pork with buns. I will also bring all the paper plates needed. We'll probably arrive around noon 1 o'clock, get the food ready and do a little shore fishing.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I plan to be early, but its looking like I may be without my boat.

I expect to be able to take delivery on my trial run TeamOGF stickers.

I'll be selling them on a first come/first served basis to be fair to everyone.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry guys, work threw a wrench in my plans to attend. I'll be working all day while you guys are out catching fish.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear it Mike. But we all understand about work.

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks like I should have off work Saturday, so I will try to attend


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Ruminator said:


> I plan to be early, but its looking like I may be without my boat.
> 
> I expect to be able to take delivery on my trial run TeamOGF stickers.
> 
> I'll be selling them on a first come/first served basis to be fair to everyone.


Rumi, what time do you plan on being there. I'm shooting for 12pm at the latest.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Pat, I'll be there by 7am or before. 

I'll stay in the Pavilion parking lot (east dam end) to meet everyone as they come in, and sell them any Team OGF stickers they want.


----------



## Jon Yenulonis (Feb 9, 2014)

I'll be camping there all weekend, so I'm sure it will rain...

Looking forward to having a good time. Caught a few last weekend, so if they're still there we should boat a couple at least.

Let's hope the weather people are just a little off!

Jon


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Have I finally quoted a post? YES!!
> 
> Anyway, its a shame I can't swim, else id join someone to fish on a boat. But for some reason I was allowed to fish on a boat years ago. I should point out that contradiction.
> 
> Same place for lunch right?


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

is the east dam pavilion near the marina?


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

I will bring various smoked venison meets and cheeses.... anything else needed please let me know...


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Walleyehunter-
Somewhat, if you are coming from the west to the east launch ramp, you'll drive by the marina signs. 

Wow- Sounds great kx!

I just finished my baked beans and got 'em in the fridge. Now to prepare for some shorefishing.


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

Ruminator said:


> Walleyehunter-
> Somewhat, if you are coming from the west to the east launch ramp, you'll drive by the marina signs.
> 
> Wow- Sounds great kx!
> ...


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

It looks like we may entertain a shower or two passing through, but over the last few days the percentages have been dropping. It could be a good day of "catching" ... 

* And I rented the pavilion so any of us can hang out there any time for as long as we want. 
I'll possibly be stopping by it throughout the day to meet and talk with anyone there.
.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Still shooting for noon but may be a little before that.. Bring BBQ pulled pork, buns, paper plates for all and a roll of paper towels. We also will be shore fishing.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Pat, I may tag along with you guys once you get there.

Check your pms.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Ruminator said:


> Pat, I may tag along with you guys once you get there.
> 
> Check your pms.


No problem Jim. We'll probably fish close to the pavilion.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

Fish tales, food, and good company what else do we need? 
hot dogs
buns
condiments
pasta salad
melon pieces
charcoal ....if anybody needs some let me know I have several bags of kingsford.
ice ..... I can bring several bags they are the small bags

going to be there about noon

I will be leaving my house about 10:30am if anyone needs something post here or message me and I will check here before I leave.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds great Ripley! You'll likely already have ice to keep your pasta salad cool. Bring along an extra if you have room. 

Check your pms.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

How long do you guys plan to be there? Looks like I may be late.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Arrived at 5 and left because it seemed like everyone was heading out.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yep you just missed it, after we all ate some good food and some great pies it was a long day for everyone there, so it wrapped up just around 5.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry I missed it. I ended up doing a winery tour around the lake milton area.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

Had a good time meeting everyone, eating some good food, and to top off the day. After 5 hours of teaching worms to swim, in the closing minutes, Redjada almost has his pole pulled over the picnic table. He saves it! Fighting the mighty beast to keep it out of the snags, roots, and bushes. Pole bent, line tight, drag singing, and everyone watching with wide eyes and smiles, cheering him on! It was an epic battle between man and fish. I believe it was a sign from the fishing gods blessing us with tight lines, big fish, and many good days.
It was better than the day I saw bigfoot and his merry band of aliens eating bass at the pay lake!

Killer beans and pina colada pie rule!

Fish tales, good food, good people, equal a good time!

Can't wait for the next one! Thank you Ruminator for putting everything together!


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

LOL, Great time for sure. Great people and great food. Been to several of the OGF outings and they are always full of great people, great food and great stories. Always a great time. We should do it again in the fall?
As far as teaching worms to swim, That mighty beast really wanted to save that worms life! Never had one of them hit that hard. Great way to wrap things up at an OGF outing.
It was great meeting and talking to everyone. Until next time.... Thanks Rumi for organizing, I'll take the reins for the next one.

I also want to make a shout out to Ranger Julie for stopping by and BS'ing for a bit.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

The weather cooperated for us, and didn't really have any negative effect. There was a five minute blow after we were all gathered at the pavilion to eat which was cool to watch and then the sun came back out.

Ranger Julie stopped by for a nice visit with a college student in training before they took their boat out on the lake.
I hope that you lady's didn't get caught on the water in the blow that went through!

There was so much great food that we enjoyed! Included was BBQ pulled pork, Mexican restaurant chips and salsa, pasta salad, melon salad, baked beans, and amazing Gardner Pie Co. pies for dessert!
With hot dogs and other foods in reserve.

Thank-you everyone for what you brought to share, it was all delicious!

I had the great pleasure of talking with old friends and meeting new ones as is always the case with OGF outings, and look forward to more opportunities to continue talking with all of you in the future... maybe fishing together?

There is no better way to get to know fellow OGF members you post with here, or to reinforce into your children your love for fishing and the outdoors.

For everyone who missed attending this event, I hope you can attend a future one, if one is planned.

Thanks for the photo Pat, I wish you could have also been in it!


----------



## Jon Yenulonis (Feb 9, 2014)

Great meeting everyone today! Awesome food! Those beans... and the pies!

I had the opportunity to fish with a young man, also a member here-"10XSHTR", that I had the pleasure of coaching in youth baseball along with my Son for several years, but hadn't seen in quite a while.

Bazar weather, to say the least. Major heavy rains passed incredibly close, although I think someone was smiling on us, because as far as I know, we all managed to stay pretty dry.

Luke and I had a pretty good day on the water, albeit a little devoid of "keepable" fish, save for my first West Branch Walleye!










Not a monster, but at 20 inches, certainly big enough to enjoy for tonight's dinner, right along side of a little fresh, homemade fettucine, with scallops and shrimp in a wine, butter, lemon cream sauce, and a vegetable. YUM!

My thanks go out to "ruminator" Jim for taking the reins and putting this all together!

Can't wait to do it again.

Jon


----------



## Crestliner167 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks to the Ruminator for the OGF outing. It was great meeting the members that attended, and all the great food. Had a great time, Thanks To Every One. John


----------



## fishingjunkie (Aug 25, 2009)

This was our first OGF outing and we enjoyed it very much! Everyone was friendly, outgoing and welcoming! As others already mentioned there was great food and wonderful conversation. BTW, thank you, Snag, for helping with the cooler and the tips on bass fishing in this lake. And, Crestliner167, we really enjoyed the conversation about the blue pike. Thank you, Jim, for organizing this event and bringing the killer baked beans. (My husband, KX36594, loved them!) It was a pleasure meeting everyone and we hope to attend other events as well in the future!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry that I missed this one. Last year's was great too! I would have like those Gardner pies! I was busy in the morning getting my garden planted, then was too tired from the heat and sun to get out there for the picnic. Hope to see ya'll next year, and if anyone wants to fish West Branch with me this year, send me a PM! I'm still learning the lake, but I'm eager to try!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Your welcome everyone. It was my pleasure to organize it. I'm glad everyone had a good time!

I want to say too that I missed talking to everyone who had posted their coming and didn't end up joining us. We missed you, and you missed a great time. Hopefully next time.

I enjoyed the chance to meet and talk with walleyehunter for a while before he had to leave early.


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

it was great to meet you Ruminator I wish i could of stayed, my son and friend and I we did not do to good at Fostoria res. but it was great to spend time with my son. i will be at the next get together it sounds like a great time.


----------

